# alanis?



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

hi guys?
I bought in Holland two tadpoles and the guy said to me that they are alanis...
Now they are young frogs and I dought they really are alanis here are some pictures taken with my phone but maybe it will be enough that you can see what they are...
tnx a lot


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

sure looks like a whole lot of yellow to be an alanis. Even though the yellow lines do thin a bit in tincs. I'd be interested to see them again in 3-5 months.


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

yes and their legs are a litle bit blue, they look like cobalts to me


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I couldn't tell from the picture if the legs were black or blue. But if they are blue, plus that body, it looks like a cobalt.


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

i will post some bether pictures next week from every side and maybe then you will see


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Tincs will change their colors/patterns quite a bit while they grow. I had a group of Patricia that everyone on the board would have bet their first born that they were Cits. They had one dot just like cits well if you look at my thread (can't post pics on my iPhone) you'll see they've turned into a very nice breeding pair of Patricias. Just my 2 cents. But if you got them from A reputable breeder like I did, they just might surprise you!

Shaw


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I have some inferalanis right out of the water that look the same. The orange/yellow on these tend to fade as they get older. I will post some pics tonight.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be a mistake to try to judge tinctorius morphs from what their froglets look like. Just give it some time.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

My alanis come out of the water looking just like that.

What makes you think they are not alanis?


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know, I don't have so much experience and alanis I know looks diferent, but becouse here i have so much positive posts of you guys and the man who sold them to me is one of the most famous in Europe (Dutch Rana)
And now I belive that they are alanis


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Here are a few inferalanis froglets (f2)pics and one of the parents(f1).


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

yea they look the same!!! I am such a noob thank you very much guys for all the information, I am happy now becouse i know what I have at my home
evolstll, you have three dogs nice, I have only two


----------

